# Happiness Is Yelling BINGO!



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)

Famous in his native Pittsburgh Pennsylvania for his 'Cordic and Company' morning radio show in the 1950s and 1960s (WWSW-AM and KDKA-AM).


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)

What's wrong with a cell phone on a holster?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2017)

When you can't yell.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 7, 2017)

I apologize if this is a little "over the line", but thought it fit this thread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)

Bingo CARd


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2017)

Dogs...1, Man...0


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 22, 2017)

I think she was in my HS graduation class.


----------

